# roid rage



## baptista (Jan 16, 2008)

*roid rage-is it a myth or fact in your personal opinion?*​
myth24734.50%fact30742.88%not sure16222.63%


----------



## baptista (Jan 16, 2008)

in your opinion,is roid rage a myth or a fact


----------



## baptista (Jan 16, 2008)

i myself am not sure:confused1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I really don't know. Some people are more prone to anger and when the hormones are in a maelstrom, god knows what can happen to the mind. Look at pregnant women (I don't mean that negatively!!).


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

its a fact, high levels of test tren mast etc deffo increase my agression and quick temperedness....... some days i can be in a serious bad mood for no reason at all, i know nothing has causd it so i figure its just hormone related..... i would think the more stuff you take the more prone you will be to increased aggression


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

like kezz says its a fact, but personally i think that while on ass i tend to be in better moods as normally i feel/am bigger stronger get better workout in the gym e.t.c therefore think feeling in this way balances out any mood swings i might have


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

kezz you might disagre with what i just said remember that pulldown cable snaping when you were in the old gym:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well the resulting hole in the wall speaks for itself hahahaha


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

had some good times there though will have to try pop up see you soon:beer:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah nice one, good memories from the old place too


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Myth.

Gregg Valentino's 'asshole' quote is great.

I'll find the video


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i think greg valentino was just that, lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fact.........But you are asking for opinions so none of it can be fact.............lol

When I was on Deca I noticed myself get psycho for a guy cutting me off while driving.

I pulled up to him at the light and I just stopped myself of getting out of my truck.

I had just had the realization that many of these fools carry guns, you walk up on them and they will blow your brains out.

Prior to that, I never wanted to pull a guy out of his car before.

Also once at work a guy was kind of picking on me and I went psycho.

I invited him outside and he started to follow then stopped.

I called him a pussy and that I knew he was a *** and would come out.

My face turns red when I am upset on gear, it can turn like a switch, I dont get that otherwise.

So, from my own personal experiances fact, 19-nor compounds to me are far worse.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

The asshole factor:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think its a myth. It's a mentality thing cos they think there chemically enhanced and more macho than someone who isnt, steroids don't make me lose my tempter. I feel confident on them though, but I act responsible with it. How many steroid users act responsibly? Certain guys use it as an excuse not to face up to the fact there ****ers.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I think its a fact but some people are most susceptible than others


----------



## baptista (Jan 16, 2008)

" It's a mentality thing cos they think there chemically enhanced and more macho than someone who isnt" you say this but surely they are chemically enchanced,thats wat steroids do i thought, mayb im wrong


----------



## DogSoldier (Sep 11, 2008)

ROID RAGE = FACT

I have experienced this first hand while on cycle of AS which included Test,Winstrol,Proviron etc....And believe me I have always been a calm & composed person and still am today  But I remember when I was on this mix of drugs I got ****ed off with some guys once and I got so angry I felt like I could literally tear them apart with my hands, My girlfriend got scared of me as she had never seen me like that. I did not rip my clothes or turn green but for that short time I was the Incredible Hulk. My adrenalin was pumping so much I started to shake and this was minutes later when I tried to drive off. My leg was shaking on the clutch!

I realised afterwards what it was and done some research on google and found that it was the high level of androgens I was on and winny can also have a psychological effect on the brain.

If you do some research on google you will find articles on this matter, They do not prove or disprove it....You make your mind up as we are the guinnee pigs. Remember your body is a Bio-Chemical mixture and if depression & emotional highs are excepted side effects of certain drugs due to them messing with the bodies chemistry... then why is Roid Rage so hard to accept. I agree some people are less likely to be effected than others. The asshole factor has some truth in it, As it the Asshole gives Roid Rage a bad name..lol

Never happened before and never happened since !!


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Complete opposite for me: I am a lot calmer when on.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I can go skitz as I'm just that kind of guy. In general I've noticed no difference to being on / off


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

I say "myth" because it doesn't affect *everyone*.... sure it exists in some users, but just because you take it, it doesn't mean you're gonna go kill your wife and kids, or beat up some stranger.....


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

20 years ago, i used 20 mg of dinabol a day.my friends kept telling me i was acting like a ****, but i ignored them.One saturday afternoon i was walking through southend shopping centre. between the groups of shops is an acess rd, dividing the mall.it was a slow moving place, so you carried on walking between the cars as they moved slowly along.This one day, this idiot had stopped his car( on the double yellows) and was sitting with his three mates, talking out the window, to another couple of blokes.This meant the hoards of saturday shoppers had to try and get around his car, to continue on their way.i remember this bloke leaning back, in his seat, arm hanging out the window, with an arrogant expression.So there i was standing there with this car blocking my way.Everyone else just walked around.I stood still, adjacent to the drivers door.I looked at the driver, who looked, then smirked in a **** you kind of way.I stepped back, and with the sole/ball of my foot kicked in the door of his ford orion.I moved sideways and did the same to the rear door.I walked back to my original position, walked up on the bonnet, and kicked down hard on the screen.it didnt break,i continued down the other side and continued my journey.i dont recall the expressions or actions of the occupiers, however as i walked away, it suddenly dawned on me what i had done.i was then overwhealmed with anxiety, didnt turn around, and fully expected "a bat round the head" after 3/4 minutes, which seemed like hours, i felt somewhat safe. The bat never came.Id like to add im not normally agressive, and i didnt look "hard"Think i had a mullet too!(all the rage in the eighties!)so yeah i think roid rage exists.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

of course its a fact...i mean come on,common sense tells you if your putting a chemical that is a synthetic version of your own natural hormone,but when taking steroids...your actually taking like 10-20 times or even much higher the amount your sposed to have in your body...so all that free floating testosterone will give the given side effects...its no myth!!!!

science tells us in depth,i just said it in laymans terms!!!!

and then on top of this...if you are an aggressive person or are agitated quickly then this drug will amplify the effects of what you feel...i know that before i used to have a little aggression,and sometimes i was reasonably...touch more tolerant and would think of doing something but not...on cycle i wouldnt even think...it can be dangerous!!!

but as you get older,wiser and experience it more,i guess you control it better...in and outside the gym,i guess its what triggers you off!!!!

another great side effect of the steroids is increased on top of a naughty drive is increased sex drive...talk about become a filthy git!!!

anyway,not here to talk side effects..but saying that...roid rage is a side effect!!!!

it is a fact...100%...and i really would find it hard to prove scientifically otherwise...but saying this it doesnt affect some people which is a very small minority,so i'm going with the majority,which is every one of my mates that ever did it...apart from dave!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

miller25 said:


> I think its a myth. It's a mentality thing cos they think there chemically enhanced and more macho than someone who isnt, steroids don't make me lose my tempter. I feel confident on them though, but I act responsible with it. How many steroid users act responsibly? Certain guys use it as an excuse not to face up to the fact there ****ers.


If steroids can effect blood pressure, fight or flight hormones, RBC, etc; does anyone really suspect this is all a myth?

Not to mention the whole PCT ordeal for those that are not so lucky...........lol.........(myself)............


----------



## marlborough (Sep 14, 2008)

Fact! Aggression should stay N the gym, not off-site. Obvious, if anger shows, than control it, take it out on a set not on any1, wise rule, don't have a subbie take U, U R more than it!!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I find it bollox to be honest that roids give you rage. I find having a low carb diet gets me angry. Roids chill me out..........................infact telling a lie when I was on Tren I was very snappy sometimes


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I find it chills me too and also feel so much better taking it, but i tend to have a quicker temper when on higher doses, I dont turn into an axe weilding maniac but deffo become less tolerant with people


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Can't say I've noticed a change.

Whether off or on I'm still intolerant of cretins. They just fly farther when Im on.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

ive got a pretty bad temper, not in a way that i fight or hurt people, i tend to just shout. ive learned overt the years to channel my anger ino the gym etc.

my dad is the same and he ended up having a heart attack at 59!

however, this guy cut me up on the road one day in very heavy traffic, every one else was being patient but this guy just couldnt wait so he was doing everything he could to get where he wanted to be witch involved trying to force me of the road with my son and missus in the car. he then proceded to shout and call me ****er when in reality i hadnt done a thing wrong... then the red mist... i jumped out of my car and he ****ing **** himself, would he **** get out of the car. just as well too cos i wouldve ripped his arms out of there sockets.

anyway , the police even seen it all and by rights they couldve locked me up but the appreciated the guy was a dick and just told me to calm down and move on.

so in short, i cant even remember weather i was on or not, cos i got a pretty bad temper anyways, gear doesnt really make it any different.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

DogSoldier said:


> ROID RAGE = FACT
> 
> . My adrenalin was pumping so much I started to shake and this was minutes later when I tried to drive off. My leg was shaking on the clutch!
> 
> !!


i get this just normal with no added steds...

also the whole tunnel vision ringing in the ears thingy too...

i cant imagine what id be like with a blood stream full of test too...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There was a dude on another forum that was trying to do an experiment on tren and its effects with huge doses.

I dont remember the doses but at the time I was shocked.

In the beginning he was fine, but at the end he had no libido, he sweat putting on his shoes and he did in fact have some serious aggression issues.

i think he was doing over 2G of tren a week.


----------



## pumpman (Sep 14, 2008)

i do get a big angry and easily aggrovated when using steroids


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Listen up you little *******, **** *****, it's very ******* true. :cursing:

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet you anything most cases of roid rage happen in america, but they are already hot headed. It's not fact.


----------



## chris carter (Sep 12, 2008)

what causes a roid rage


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

People with weak a will


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Well if I get any roid rage i'll end up hitting my **** boss at work, i've already nearly done it a few times. what a ****er he is, im looking forward to it!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well if I get any roid rage i'll end up hitting my **** boss at work, i've already nearly done it a few times. what a ****er he is, im looking forward to it!


When you do, just don't blame it on steroids.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

miller25 said:


> People with weak a will


It's got nothing to do with weak will IMO.

My will is made of steel, yet i've got condition I call angryitis. Little things work me up, I keep shut about them until I can't hold it in anymore and explode like a bloody volcano. :cursing:

Doesn't matter whether a person is on gear or not, if one is that way inclined, it will come out eventually. I guess the steds just makes a lose cannon even looser. :devil2: :2guns:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

miller25 said:


> When you do, just don't blame it on steroids.


lol I won't im not set on giving steroids a bad name, I feel like punching him anyway


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

lack of carbs causes "carb rage" for me, sleep, diet affects my temper *alot* more than AAS.

the AAS might increase my aggression in the gym, but thats more placebo imo, like "IM ON ****ING TEST!! TIME TO LIFT THES FAKKING DB'S RAAWR!"

Works well with creatine too heh, "IM ON ****ING CREATINE TIME TO LIFT THESE FAKKING DB'S RAAAWR!"


----------



## Shyne (May 18, 2007)

I think there is to a degree with some, but it's nowhere near as bad as the general public/media make out.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

tren:cursing:


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Higher testosterone obviously means higher potential aggression however we all have the ability to control ourselves if we really want to.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

englishman78 said:


> Higher testosterone obviously means higher potential aggression however we all have the ability to control ourselves if we really want to.<o></o>


Well said!!


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

I find my anger gets worse when I'm cutting. I find the comibination of low carbs and increased temperature thanks to Clen and ECAs makes me proper irritable and liable to explode.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Explosion is not a bad thing, providing it is focused on something productive.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Explosion is not a bad thing, providing it is focused on something productive.


Tits?


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

IMO roid rage is a little bit of an OTT term.

IMO If you an ass when your not on your going to be an ass when your on and then blame the gear.

I find flucations in hormone levels. I.E. If I try and Take test-p or tren-a EOD rather than ED I feel slightly up and down.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Tits?


Berlin Airlift, anyone? :laugh:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Explosion is not a bad thing, providing it is focused on something productive.


That's the strangest euphemism for "cuming" i've ever heard :huh:


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

When i first started i did. Now i dont, must be used to it now. Have friends who are real crazy tho, they are quick tempered and snapy. Saying that they were like it before the gear but now worse on.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ego


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Some dude dropped a big part behind my back on our metal floor while we were reading some news on a bulliten board, it scared the hell out of me. He started laughing and I was so upset I walked away.

I am on a PCT right now but pretty much nothing workes me up more than someone making you jump and turning you into a joke while laughing at you.

If I was on cycle, oh man, I just may have grabbed him.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Some dude dropped a big part behind my back on our metal floor while we were reading some news on a bulliten board, it scared the hell out of me. He started laughing and I was so upset I walked away.
> 
> I am on a PCT right now but pretty much nothing workes me up more than someone making you jump and turning you into a joke while laughing at you.
> 
> If I was on cycle, oh man, I just may have grabbed him.


Why would it make you feel hard. It's all in your head, that is a prime example of steroid abuse, if you was on roids you would've been more confident in grabbing him. Roids are not responsible for how we think or how we react.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

miller25 said:


> Why would it make you feel hard. It's all in your head, that is a prime example of steroid abuse, if you was on roids you would've been more confident in grabbing him. Roids are not responsible for how we think or how we react.


Dude it scared me........That and he started pointing his finger at me laughing............Sorry, that upset me or better said it P!ssed me off.

Probably as I dont do stuff like that to others. I have a problem with others doing that to me.

I dont take advantage of others and I respect those that dont take advantage of me.

I really dont like being startled, more than anything else, after all it is my peace of mind and those that want to do so can reap the conciquences.

I am not a hard man, I take the path of least resistance.

When some use me as their joke for their entertainment, I seriously have a problem with that.

I am an older guy, I take crap all day long, but honestly I can do damage if provoked.

I notice on gear I have less paitence for the very same thing that irritates me, dont get me wrong, I like how I feel on gear, love the libido, love the mental focus, but I dont love the assholes in this world.

I feel this does not make me a bad person...............I am very understanding.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Dude it scared me........That and he started pointing his finger at me laughing............Sorry, that upset me or better said it P!ssed me off.
> 
> Probably as I dont do stuff like that to others. I have a problem with others doing that to me.
> 
> ...


My point was that is your personal emotion that made you feel that way, I arnt saying your a bad guy, but that was just a nice example of how roid rage is a myth. Emotion causes rage not roids.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Its a fallacy

Only the weak "pretend" to get it, makes them feel better about themselves.

And give them as excuse to bully little people


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tren poss being exception.............


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ymir said:


> lack of carbs causes "carb rage" for me, sleep, diet affects my temper *alot* more than AAS.
> 
> the AAS might increase my aggression in the gym, but thats more placebo imo, like "IM ON ****ING TEST!! TIME TO LIFT THES FAKKING DB'S RAAWR!"
> 
> Works well with creatine too heh, "IM ON ****ING CREATINE TIME TO LIFT THESE FAKKING DB'S RAAAWR!"


must agree with this lol. on a friday after 6 days of restricting my carbs i am very short temperd and moody.

I dont think anabolics make me really angry at all slightly impatient but its hard to tell as im very impatient anyway


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Tren poss being exception.............


Not really, emotion is just probably higher on tren and it makes people feel good. Bet when you look in the mirror you think yeah and get an ego boost.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

miller25 said:


> Not really, emotion is just probably higher on tren and it makes people feel good. Bet when you look in the mirror you think yeah and get an ego boost.


Tren never made me agrresive...

However Tren is the only steroid i know that IS actually psychoactive ie messes with mental state.

Experienced this 1st hand... but wasnt aggressive...

Hunger and lager make me aggressive, oh and chavs and feminists and taxes and being "frustrated" and watching rocky films and hitting my finger with a hammer, or stubbing my toe..

But aas NO PMSL


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

@miller25 - You seem to think temper in general is put on for show by egocentric people. Not everyone can be as laidback as you mate, not everyones brain is wired the same.

"Roid rage" Definition:



> Roid rage is a term given to people who act in very aggressive or hostile manner after taking large doses of anabolic steroids


I think it just depends on the person.. If they have trouble controlling their anger when not on gear, it's pretty obvious a massive testosterone boost isn't going to help things.

Steds don't casue the "rage" they just turn the heat up underneath the stove.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Tren poss being exception.............


Oh yes!!!

:wacko:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

miller25 said:


> My point was that is your personal emotion that made you feel that way, I arnt saying your a bad guy, but that was just a nice example of how roid rage is a myth. Emotion causes rage not roids.


Would you not say changes in hormone levels cause changes in emotion then? I would say they do myself.

I understand what your saying i just feel changes in hormone levels cause changes in emotional response hence "rage" and if this is the case surely for some gear is the route cause of raging.

Im more snappy when on and for me this is a fact and im strong willed.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I feel much better, happier and content on gear. I think the whole roid rage thing is over hyped and some people use it as an excuse to be a [email protected] But you can't deny that tesosterone affects our psychology and behaviour.

One of the main reasons men are put on TRT- depression, low self esteem lack of confidence.

Individuals with AIS (androgen inensitivity syndrome) display the same symptoms at a greater extreme- tesosterone is essential for emoational wellbeing, confidence, contentment.

Prenatal testosterone is implicated as being essential in the development of both male and female brains and testosterone is essential for brain health and the avoidance of a few mental disorders.

Reported incidences of aggression in teenage boys has been linked to those with higher testosterone levels.

Continuously aggressive versus non aggressive prisoners were found to have significant differences in testosterone levels with both male and female inmates.

Even motivation in sport and a winning attitude was seen to be more common in athletes with higher tesosterone and lower cortisol level.

Mind it doesnt mater how much test I pump into myself. Low carbs still turns me into a shell lol.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

robdog said:


> Would you not say changes in hormone levels cause changes in emotion then? I would say they do myself.
> 
> I understand what your saying i just feel changes in hormone levels cause changes in emotional response hence "rage" and if this is the case surely for some gear is the route cause of raging.
> 
> Im more snappy when on and for me this is a fact and im strong willed.


Very good point.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think any of you who doubt there's a possible interaction between hormonal states and emotions should go and live with a PMS sensitive woman for a year or two.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Reading a newspaper or watching the news fills me with more rage than any drug.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I think any of you who doubt there's a possible interaction between hormonal states and emotions should go and live with a PMS sensitive woman for a year or two.


I dont think anyone with any sense will question that there is an interaction, but there is a big difference between a full on crazy roid rage which largely started off as an invention by American lawyers in the 80s to get reduced sentences for violent offenders, and being a bit depressed or pis**d off, which I am sure we all get, drugs or no drugs.

Just because someone is a moody fkr and a bit more so on gear, does not - in my opinion - qualify as the fabled "roid rage".

I mean, an other wise quiet and calm guy on his first cycle losing it in the gym, smashing skulls with various bars, then proceeding to bum various unconsious male members, that MAYBE qualifies as roid rage in my book   

Or maybe just a right good training session, depending on your perspective :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

englishman78 said:


> Reading a newspaper or watching the news fills me with more rage than any drug.


Same for me, especially the agony aunt column in The Sun, when my Mrs writes in about my impotence / pre-ejaculation issues. Again.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Same for me, especially the agony aunt column in The Sun, when my Mrs writes in about my impotence / pre-ejaculation issues. Again.


Dear Deidre.

I ****ing hate her more than she hates men.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> I dont think anyone with any sense will question that there is an interaction, but there is a big difference between a full on crazy roid rage which largely started off as an invention by American lawyers in the 80s to get reduced sentences for violent offenders, and being a bit depressed or pis**d off, which I am sure we all get, drugs or no drugs.
> 
> Just because someone is a moody fkr and a bit more so on gear, does not - in my opinion - qualify as the fabled "roid rage".
> 
> ...


Your right alot of such things are created by American psychologists like attention deficit disorder and bipolar disorder.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

englishman78 said:


> Your right alot of such things are created by American psychologists like attention deficit disorder and bipolar disorder.


I dont know about that, they seem to be genuine problems, diagnosed by people who dont really have a lot to gain by diagnosing them...

But i remember a documentary I saw, must have been 12 years ago, probably more, this american doctor was saying he had essentially proven roid rage after analysing data collected by - wait for it - attorneys pmsl, like they have nothing to gain for them or their clients if suddenly a doctor proclaims you will turn into a psychopath if you have a shot of test, and therefore wont manipulate information to that end.... yeah right.

"What, you killed this man in the face? Oh wait, you were on that evil testosterone - you mustnt have been in control of your actions - you need help and rehabilitation you poor thing, not a jail cell!!!"

:lol:

Cant remember his name, blinkered idiot that he was - surely someone on here must know? Weasely looking fkr. That should narrow it down I think


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

You may not like the term "roid rage" but thats irrelevant to the fact that hormones make some people aggressive.

I read a report years ago that a high percentage of violent female prisoners had higher than normal testosterone levels.

I got pretty narky on my first cycle or 2 in my earlie thirties but now I'm mostly chilled (low dosage so far). that could be for a veriety of anecdotal reaons but at the end of the day - I'm the same person I was back then.

I've never lost control atall or even felt violent, just competative and some days in a black mood.

now i just feel chilled and happy. Maybe just a wiser head on my shoulders.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> You may not like the term "roid rage" but thats irrelevant to the fact that hormones make some people aggressive.
> 
> I read a report years ago that a high percentage of violent female prisoners had higher than normal testosterone levels.


Whether anyone likes the term or not is irrelevant. What I am saying is that there is a gulf of difference between alledged psychotic episodes for which the name "roid rage" was originally coined, and feeling a bit p***ed off or increased aggression, which as you point out (and as I say I think everyone accepts), is a known effect - to varying degrees with different steroids.

Increased aggression on its own is not a problem. its useful even.

Increased aggression with total loss of self-control - that is the problem, and in some people, perhaps with lower levels of self control, steroids might precipitate that. But I'd be willing to be other drugs would too in the same individual by either increasing aggression beyond their limited control, or eroding the what control there is (as with alcohol for instance), so thats why I question the specific term "roid rage".

Then you get into the whole debate that often when an "incident" has occured in a steroid user, there is in fact numerous drugs in the individuals system, often psychoactive, yet the steroid flags up, and the incident becomes a "roid rage".


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i wrote my research paper on this for my Masters Degree so pretty much read all there was to read on this topic

Roid rage in my opinion is a total myth used by the Media and various other organisations to paint an inaccurate picture of the effects of AAS

The myth is mostly based upon anecdotal evidence and very few cause and effect type research has been conducted in this area. Any scientific based studies are limited due to various confounding factors

The biggest problem that has led to this myth is retrospective reporting ..... example

a bodybuilder assaults someone and is convicted ... the bodybuilder has taken steroids so therefore the steroids caused the aggresive behaviour

A skinny chav assaults someone is convicted .. the crime is a result of lack of opportunities for the youth and social deprivation (bull****!!!)

As bodybuilders the media and even medical profession will attribute all our actions to AAS even in the absence of any evidence


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

My research paper actually suggested that taking AAS was good for an individuals mood and well being

increased confidence due to the individual achieving personal goals and feeling good about oneself, feeling attractive, gaining social recognition becoming stronger etc etc etc

with this comes a sense of well being making one less likely to be aggresive

aggresion usually comes with frustration at ones self and not having the skills or emotional intelligence to deal with it ... this ties in with what Dutch said about Kids becoming aggresive


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Why does castration seem to calm the sh1t right out of someone?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

its a good point but no one was saying that testosterone does not effect the males mood .. it whether additional testosterone exaggerates that mood

its whether there is a dose - response relationship between the two


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> if anyone can link emotion in males to high testosterone then please feel free to explain why kids throw huge temper rages. and by kids im mean 3 and under,


As you have rightly pointed out, thousands of things affect mood and behaviour of humans.

It is not just hormones, such as with young children.

But you are now saying hormones do not affect mood (then you suggest they enhance mood, so they have affected it?).


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i thought the initial question was whether steroids cause roid rage .. but your point is a valid one

i believe testosterone has an effect on the male behavior pattern but i don't think additional testosterone exaggerates that behavior .. ie causes roid rage

some people are predisposed to being aggressive and some are not


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BTW I don't advocate such behavior and there are some brilliant points made here but I do believe some weak characters let the emotional changes overwhelm themselves sometimes


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> BTW I don't advocate such behavior and there are some brilliant points made here but I do believe some weak characters let the emotional changes overwhelm themselves sometimes


I for one fckin dont u fckin tos5er:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

JW007 defies the typical scientific theories on this issue .. despite being a eunuch and natural he has built a reasonable physique with the minimal of testosterone :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> being a eunuch


I don't think having HCG starved bollox the size of sundried granuals of couscous actually qualifies you as a eunoch but that's just splitting hairs


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

ymir said:


> lack of carbs causes "carb rage" for me, sleep, diet affects my temper *alot* more than AAS.
> 
> the AAS might increase my aggression in the gym, but thats more placebo imo, like "IM ON ****ING TEST!! TIME TO LIFT THES FAKKING DB'S RAAWR!"
> 
> Works well with creatine too heh, "IM ON ****ING CREATINE TIME TO LIFT THESE FAKKING DB'S RAAAWR!"





hilly2008 said:


> must agree with this lol. on a friday after 6 days of restricting my carbs i am very short temperd and moody.
> 
> I dont think anabolics make me really angry at all slightly impatient but its hard to tell as im very impatient anyway


concurs, never believed in roid rage tho i had my doubts beginning weeks of first tren cycle, but once i adjusted to those freaking nightmares and slept like a baby (well, almost) again - all anxiety/agitation was gone


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was doing 600mg of deca once and I did notice some changes in behavior as well as my close female friends.

It was there, but I am not sure it would be construed as rage, but others have seen it in me with that much deca.

Test I feel great, but I do tend to get some BP issues.

I am pretty calm and a happy guy, but when people push my buttons on cycle, I can feel it brewing in me.


----------



## tg1987 (Aug 24, 2008)

the only time i've ever found steroids to affect my mood or behaviour was mid-cycle doing (roughly):

750mg test cyp

600mg bold

30mg dbol

50mg anadrol

i took one week to inject 3 mls of injectable winny on the mon, wed and fri because I had been told/read somewhere that a large dose of inj. winny over the course of a week causes the breakdown of serum SHBG (short term), thereby increasing serum free test levels. by thursday of that week, i was getting ****ed off with things I normally wouldn't care about that much.

otherwise i get nothing at all. i get stronger, not madder.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

if you want rage. drink stella. Neve had moods whilst on. athough ive not had tren or experimented with high doses. however stella i have experimented :lol:


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

LukeVTS said:


> if you want rage. drink stella. Neve had moods whilst on. athough ive not had tren or experimented with high doses. however stella i have experimented :lol:


Lol, i'll second that. I have experimented too much with stella, abit like the guy who put 3grams of tren in him, I put about 14 pints of stella in me one night! Purely for experimental reasons of course.

:beer:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

roid rage

what you mean cheeky as f**k

ill kill you all grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

myth hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it's mostly in the head, but Clomid is a weird en.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

roid rage is what an outsider calls it when anyone with big muscles gets angry. there big there for they must have roid rage.


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I think it's mostly in the head, but Clomid is a weird en.


good poiunt dan. was going to mention it myself. I dont get rage, but when on my pct, i hit a downer. may run proviron low dose on my next pct just to take the edge off it. Made me paranoid and depressed.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I think its a fact. I definatly feel it especially on Tren and Test.

The Mrs and I will get into arguements and pretty soon things will start flying.

Makes for a fun night, My neigbors must love me


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought when you were in your teens you were naturally a bit more aggressive due to all the test in your system so wouldn't it be the same when you are older with a lot of test in your system?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe that some people will be more susceptible to roid rage than others and it comes down to the types of users and their reasons for using. Personally I have always had a bad temper that got me in trouble in my teens and I had to do things to sort it out and that included talking to people to help me with strategies to deal with it. However by the time I left school I had it under control so when I started using gear I didnt really notice a difference and when I felt myself flaring up I have always just dealt with it in the same ways. On the other hand, in threads I have read, people have reffered to the insecure type who began using to put on size and build confidence, many of whom,I imagine would not be naturally angry or confrontational people, so when the test kicks in it causes a personality 'change' and people then do not know how to deal with that feeling and what it is like to have a temper show what I would describe as 'roid rage'.

what are other people's opinions on this??


----------



## jaymadone (Feb 13, 2009)

Clydefrog said:


> Complete opposite for me: I am a lot calmer when on.


Only on my first cycle but I really thought cus I can be very bad tempered thought it'l be worse but Im 100% calmer - only into my 3rd week but feel very good and calm in every situation so far.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I blame my girlfriend not the gear that I get fcuked off.. She can just be a clueless biatch at times!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im fine on the juice but tablets im like a pitball with no fuse wire!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Im confused as Ive never tried the stuff..are some people saying that roids can control their aggression and the way they act!!!!! Cant see i myself.I know/mates quiet a few people who are on it and have no aggression issues apart from when in the gym.I know some wanna bees who are always fighting and are tw!ts and blame the gear.My mate (though doorwork)from london is 6ft9+24stone on gear and honest about it a good fighter but Ive never seen "roid rage" yet I know a few individuals who leave in plymouth who are about 5ft6-5ft8 naturally 9st-10st who have taken gear and are no bigger than most now fight and use "roid rage" as an excuse .My opinion if you cant control yourself then you better stop;bit like the little kid who trows a tantrum.Know Im preaching here but there has to come a point where we as humans take RESPONSIBLITY for our actions rather than blaming substances etc. Rage is the key word and it is apart of everyone.Its whether you want to control it or not is the issue.

RANT RAGE OVER I NEED SOME STELLA AND CIDER LOL


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> Im confused as Ive never tried the stuff..are some people saying that roids can control their aggression and the way they act!!!!! Cant see i myself.I know/mates quiet a few people who are on it and have no aggression issues apart from when in the gym.I know some wanna bees who are always fighting and are tw!ts and blame the gear.My mate (though doorwork)from london is 6ft9+24stone on gear and honest about it a good fighter but Ive never seen "roid rage" yet I know a few individuals who leave in plymouth who are about 5ft6-5ft8 naturally 9st-10st who have taken gear and are no bigger than most now fight and use "roid rage" as an excuse .My opinion if you cant control yourself then you better stop;bit like the little kid who trows a tantrum.Know Im preaching here but there has to come a point where we as humans take RESPONSIBLITY for our actions rather than blaming substances etc. Rage is the key word and it is apart of everyone.Its whether you want to control it or not is the issue.
> 
> RANT RAGE OVER I NEED SOME STELLA AND CIDER LOL


 Roid rage doesnt necassary mean you fight people!!!! with me I have no pataients I snap very easy. so not everyone is the steriotype that you seem to be portraying. its call agresion!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe everyone should ask there other half and the people around them to answer this one for them.

Obviously a hormonal imbalance or sudden change must have some effect on aggression and impatience, also to anyone here whos other halves have had babys, some will notice a huge increase in aggression and overall mood swings, I for one noticed when my girlfriend was pregnant with my son she became a right fkin bitch and usually shes the most kind and patient person you would ever meet OMO.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Liam said:


> I think its a fact but some people are most susceptible than others


Agree with Liam


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I reckon I've actually been a bit calmer on gear, or at least the same. I've not noticed myself getting sharp or ratty with people - or no worse than normal. Must depend on the individual. JMO.


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

its all a load of rubbish.

i feel so chilled on gear i cant even be ****d to train.

i cant even pull out aggression either.


----------



## tomlet1 (Jan 18, 2009)

TBH tend to lose my temper ect when im off cycle. when im on i just feel like struting around like superman :lol: :thumb:


----------



## RookieOfTheYear (Mar 29, 2009)

I didn't believe there was much truth to roid rage until a few weeks ago. Recently I started a very high test course, and the effects are noticeable.

I've never experienced irritability, agression, or horniness on cycle. Naturally, I am a calm and patient person. Too much test seems to change that.

Last week was definitely roid rage. My professor ****ed me off so I went into the bathroom and threw my fist into the paper towel dispencer about 13 times. Nearly knocked the bloody thing into the wall.

I've never done anything like that before. Afterwards I realized how stupid it was. I wasn't thinking "I"m on steroids, I'm going to act like it," I was just ****ed off. The fact that it had to do with the juice didn't hit me until later in the day.

I think it has to do with the release of steroid esters. Even long esters don't keep stable levels, because the esters will break down and release into the bloodstream at different rates. Possibly when too many mgs of the test becomes active at once, coupled with a situation that could make you angry, roid rage can occur.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Fact. Well it was for me anyway. I was ill 10 or so yeas ago and as part of the recovery I was given steroids. It changed me, I was aggressive and if I had not been so ill would have been violent!

Ok you could argue that I was only 20 odd at the time and they were medical grade (so maybe a little stronger?), but I can tell you the change in me was dramatic.

When I spoke to the doctor, she said it was a standard effect of Test.

Fact, for me, medically proven in my opinion.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

i have my moments when not on gear and when im on its only the same amount of times but i find myself a lot more wound up and aggressive


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

before assistance i got bad tempered if i missed a gym session or a meal now im getting assistance im fine i just dont let anything get in the way of my training or eating

problem solved


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i dont know either; what i do think is that it depends on what type of person you are in general.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Gains said:


> I've never tried AAS but there are times when I know my test is high and I do feel more aggressive, so I can imagine that the kind of test levels I'd have if I injected sust or similar would increase this feeling even more.
> 
> Saying that, there's a big difference between feeling more aggressive and getting proper rage. I like feeling a bit of aggression and would like to think that I'd never lose control in everyday life situations.
> 
> Roid rage probably does exist for some people, but maybe these people have difficulty controlling their anger anyway and the increased test levels just make it even more difficult?


spot on quote mate

I feel i can lose my temper pretty easy ever since the jobs ive done in the past but now i tend to stop for a second and think of the best solution for any part of my life its my life and i am fully responsable for my actions so i like to make sure i make the right decisions for the sake of my family, i think its all about life experience and how you manage yourself in general


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Seen roid rage many times working on the door so it does exist but obviously a whole lot of other factors are much more important ime.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

dan the man said:


> i have my moments when not on gear and when im on its only the same amount of times but i find myself a lot more wound up and aggressive[/quoteer
> 
> Me too


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

Definatly a fact for me road rage all the time and snapping at people for the smallest reason

Like a 2 ton bomb with a 2 inch fuse i even take mild sedatives to try and mellow out


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Gent said:


> Fact, for me, medically proven in my opinion.


In a study of one?


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure but i really dont think there is any such thing as "roid rage" alot of people think it is but everyone knows steroids are testosterone, so adding more is meant to make you more angry. its all in the mind


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

diet not gear makes me aggressive


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

laurie g said:


> diet not gear makes me aggressive


The very same here beside supplements like Arginine makes me freakin nutz.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Willie said:


> In a study of one?


In MY oppinion&#8230;. MY opinion. Yes, MY opinion was a study of one&#8230; Thats why its MY opinion!!!! :tongue:

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Oh, but theirs wasnt; :whistling:

<o></o>

MARILYN Y. McGINNIS 1 <o></o>

1 Department of Biology, University of Texas at San Antonio, San Antonio, Texas 78249, USA <o></o>

Address for correspondence: Marilyn Y. McGinnis, Department of Biology, <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1laceType w:st="on">University</st1laceType> of <st1laceName w:st="on">Texas</st1laceName> at <st1:City w:st="on">San Antonio</st1:City>, 6900 North Loop 1604 West, <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">San Antonio</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">TX</st1:State> <st1ostalCode w:st="on">78249</st1ostalCode></st1lace>. Voice: 210-458-6276; fax: 210-458-5493. [email protected] <o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

*A Gray, DN Jackson and JB McKinlay *

New England Research Institute, <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Watertown</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">Massachusetts</st1:State> <st1ostalCode w:st="on">02172</st1ostalCode></st1lace>.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

H. Keane<o></o>

Diagnosing the male steroid user: drug use, body image and disordered masculinity<o></o>

Health (<st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">London</st1lace></st1:City>) April 1, 2005 9:189-208<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

D. B. O'Connor, J. Archer, and F. C. W. Wu<o></o>

Effects of Testosterone on Mood, Aggression, and Sexual Behavior in Young Men: A Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled, Cross-Over Study<o></o>

J. Clin. Endocrinol. Metab. June 1, 2004 89:2837-2845

<o></o>

W. PEDERSEN, L. WICHSTROM, and M. BLEKESAUNE<o></o>

Violent Behaviors, Violent Victimization, and Doping Agents: A <st1lace w:st="on">Normal</st1lace> Population Study of Adolescents<o></o>

J Interpers Violence August 1, 2001 16:808-832<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

H. G. Pope, E. M. Kouri, and J. I. Hudson<o></o>

Effects of Supraphysiologic Doses of Testosterone on Mood and Aggression in <st1lace w:st="on">Normal</st1lace> Men: A Randomized Controlled Trial<o></o>

Arch Gen Psychiatry February 1, 2000 57:133-140<o></o>

<o></o>

H. G. Popeand D. L. Katz<o></o>

Psychiatric and Medical Effects of Anabolic-Androgenic Steroid Use: A Controlled Study of 160 Athletes<o></o>

Arch Gen Psychiatry May 1, 1994 51:375-382<o></o>

<o></o>

H. A. Haupt<o></o>

Anabolic steroids and growth hormone<o></o>

Am J Sports Med June 1, 1993 21:468-474<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Psychological characteristics of adolescent steroid users.*<o></o>

by Kent F. Burnett , Mark E. Kleiman

<o></o>

*Anabolic steroids and the mind<o></o>*

*Brian Corrigan *<o></o>

MJA 1996; 165: 222-226 <o></o>

*<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*<o></o>*


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

fact,

if your an angry person you will still be an angry person on gear but you will now have something to blame that anger on.

however if your a happy person like me, i still feel happy and great on gear.

that said even at my happiest, so help me if you do something that i dont like cos id duck tape you up and stab your eye balls with a biro


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

haha sounds nice


----------



## BillUp (May 6, 2009)

I've just come of a 30 week cycle of quite high doses, my first I might add and being a single parent I am in the perfect environment for such rages lol! Fortunately I never suffered at all with it. In actual fact taking gear actually calmed me down and mellowed me out. If I did get angry at all I just told myself straight away that it was the gear that was making me angry so I laughed at myself and said don't be so stupid.

From the advice I have got from certain experts I know, its the gear that you are taking that gives you increased aggression and therefore Roid Rage. Trembolone springs to mind!!


----------



## Red1436114502 (Apr 15, 2005)

Gear doesn't make me aggressive, but when I take it everything else in my life seems to P*** me off that much more... ha ha


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

on sust,i feel nice and hapy most of the time, but then i can get wound up very fast,

then i just think whot am i doing? then im ok.


----------



## Bluestorm (Apr 3, 2009)

If your an asshole without steroids, you'll be an asshole with them.

It is a myth.


----------



## RookieOfTheYear (Mar 29, 2009)

Fact.

I thought it was myth until it happened to me. My professor gave me some bad news and things went sideways. I went to the men's room and threw my fist into the paper towel dispencer about 15 times. Dent the bloody thing so much I nearly knocked it into the wall.

Didn't realize how childish it was at the time. Took a few hours to wear off.

I have a theory on the mechanics of roid rage that I will post later.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

laurie g said:


> diet not gear makes me aggressive


The very same here, when i am on a restrickted diet i even get depressed and i get fluctating mood.

I'm not sure if 2 weeks of using gear can allow me to vote, but so far i get nothing but enhanced mood, and less rage "I even need bad ass anger managment classes, i'm a very nervous person"


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

I dont get aggressive as such, I just get a bit short tempered and want to pull my hair out....


----------



## StackMan (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought it was myth, too. However, there is truth to it. I have a theory.

For those of you who don't know, steroids have two parts: the ester chain and the actual compound. The chain is attached to the compound and stops it from entering the bloodstream as soon as the injection occurs, and in the meantime the entire molecule is stored in a depot. Piece by piece, the ester is broken down until only the steroid is left, in which case it is released to bind with an androgen receptor and take effect.

Stable blood levels are a main goal for us juicers. That's why we inject propionate every other day, exc. The fact is that it is impossible to keep the numbers entirely stable. Even shooting a long ester does not guarantee that your test levels will be flat line.

Ester chains break down at an approximate rate, true, but some will disappear faster than others by mere chance. My theory is that when too many of these chains dissipate in a short amount of time and release their steroid compound at once, any number of "test effects" can occur.

Once a great number of the molecules bind, the user is more susceptible to any number of these effects. Basically, the result will be determined by the current situation. Any emotional or personality-based response will be exaggerated for a short amount of time to an extent dependant on how susceptible the user is to this side-effect.

If you are in a social atmosphere when this happens, you will feel an increase in confidence and care less about being judged. If you are in a sexual environment, you can become exponentially horny in record time. If you are in a discouraging environment or are presented with something that aggravates you, (you guessed it) roid rage may result.

The fallout of steroids levels jumping seems to only last a short time. With a propionate or acetate ester an hour or so, and around three hours for a long ester. Being very prone to test effects myself, I have been through a few of these escapades. They are not common, being as I have only ever experienced 4 of them in the last 6 months. However, they always feel good in a way, and I enjoy the feeling that follows. Stereotypically, the Hulk line "What scares me the most&#8230; when it happens&#8230; I like it," applies!

I am not a chemist and have no real knowledge in this field, but applying the basics to my personal experiences have led me to this conclusion.


----------



## prebbz (May 21, 2009)

i only ever get more aggressive it when i was drunk and my missus wouldnt shut up and i felt like i was more agnry than i normally would be but that could just be me thinkin it


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Whether it's true or not, I think because you know you are on gear you tend not to let yourself get as wound up. My favourite effect from taking gear was the agression / concentration levels I had in the gym. Used to get very nowty if for any reason I couldn't get to the gym.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

it must exist cos the sun newspaper had an article last week (think it was saturdays paper) about a bloke who beat 2 women up whilst high on roids and coke.

as the media never makes anything up or sensationalises/twist facts then it has to be tru :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a reall reall bad temper.I had a couple of years of anga management..But i,m fine now unless its a real dick that sihts me off.Only tren gives me an aditute.And thats why i hardly use tren.And if i do its acetate so i can stop fast if it affects me...Its down to controll.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I never used enough tren to make me short tempered, it made me hotter than hell and jacked my wind.

Deca on the other hand turned me into a mad man.

I have never tried halo, but I hear that is one bad motha.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

In my experience and opinion, 'roid rage' is a myth. Why? I strongly believe if there is an ass-hole within you, steroids will exacerbate that ass-hole even more.

Ive seen decent blokes take gear and no problems on drink, drugs, nights out and even getting hassled in queues after clubs. Ive seen other blokes who are mouth pieces and slabbers before they took gear become even bigger W***ers when on. But Im unsure if there are scientific studies to back either claim up, only anecdotal evidence. However, I do think certain people have certain traits that become amplified when on gear. Myself, I become very chilled and relaxed on gear as Im generally easy going.

Personally, I think this is more to do with personalities than gear, and steroids amplifying certain traits within those personalities.


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Always been fairly ok but there was a once when i had some Parabolan (15 years ago when it was good)........Yes i got the best gains on it but i was fcuking manic.....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

HGH, is that your gyno operation?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

If your a C**k without gear your going to be a bigger C**k with it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> If your a C**k without gear your going to be a bigger C**k with it.


But you need to be a bigger cock cause you have smaller balls

I have pct rage at the moment:cursing:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Con said:


> *But you need to be a bigger cock cause you have smaller balls*
> 
> I have pct rage at the moment:cursing:


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: true.


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've found Testosterone and Trenbolone to be strong culprits in roid rage. I've also heard similar things on Halotestin but I am yet to use it, don't really want to after some of the things I've heard


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

pariah said:


> I strongly believe if there is an ass-hole within you, steroids will exacerbate that ass-hole even more.


Totally agree.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

I think it does exist but some people use it as an excuse to be an A8sehole. Ive know one w4anker in particular who used to constantly be giving it the big one...

I consider myself to be a fairly calm person with a long fuse but i have to admit once when on gear i was cut up by a pr1ck in a bus and i really lost it, i actually couldnt see properly because my vision went misty!! anyway luckily for me the bus driver drove off but i was extremely embaressed afterwards cos my gfriend was sitting next to me at the time and must have thought i was a right c0ck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

duno the other day i got so angry i started hurtling cars at one of my freinds becase he made a nasty comment......looool

but seriously i think its just down to the person and they way they go about controlling and handeling themselves jus an urban myth in my opinoin one that the media uses to give us roiders a bad rep IMO


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> i actually couldnt see properly because my vision went misty!!


This is a key.

For you and most of us.....

Vision....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,ve got a reall bad tempa.Allways kick of at dicks that cut me of the road get out at the lights and try get them out of there car,I,ve done numorus anger managment classes...And the last few years i,ve been all rite.But tren does get me clicking real fast and high dose test gets me frustraited easy.And then that allways leads to a scrap....I dont think they should say roid rage.It just gets you iritable real easy...And you get people who beat up a women.Get arrested and try get a lesser sentence by saying it was the roids i was out of controle.And they get carricter references from family freinds saying he,s a loverly chap but gear changes him.And he does,nt know what he,s doing,He gets time of his sentence and we gear uses get a reall bad name...Same as a drugie does,nt do much jail cause the drugs made him do it...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Most have a problem controlling anger which is an emotion.

Emotions come from thoughts manafested into anger.

If you control thoughts then you can control anger.

Sounds encryped but it is not.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I go through life as cool as a cucumber. Never worried.

Except.....

When driving or when with the kids

They drive me crazy!


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

I am the most placid, relaxed and layed back guy and always laughing during the day at work and at home HOWEVER when something irritates me, something trivial i will go balaistic over it and afterwads i almost find myself looking back and thinking jesus, that was crazy. Really strange, but thats what happens to me and therefore I can only concur that it does exsist


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Roid rage is extremely real, no doubt about it, the douse has alot to do with it also. High doses of Test,Tren and even low doses of Halo can agrovate my temper alot, resulting in a very short fuse I have to be aware of it at all times when running these compounds.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im a cvnt any way lol but on gear my Mrs sais that i change a little through out a high dose cycle and every now and then go mad! im on 2nd warning at wrk lol nothin bad just get the hump and and cvnt every one off lol i have smashed my folks gaff (not that bad just few plates and chairs) and recked my Mrs uni gaff and every one that lives in the house left and called the police lol all over some slag calling me a dick ed lol i wanted to smash er fellas face in i was shoutin at every one in house tellin the geeza's they are all **** bags lol every one left i smashed up the garden too. took me 20-30 mins of shouting to calm down. fixed and replaced every thing i broke and made my apologies but what is done is done and i know i would not have gon as mad if i was not on gear. low dose is not a problem but i was on 1000mg test and 400mg tren at this point. no excuses tho and YES i am ashamed of every thing i have stated in this poste but roid rage is 100% real in certain types


----------



## lewis66 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bertil fox!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh I think it depends on the person but think about it, as a teenager most are thought of as bad tempered very bad attitudes etc, is this not due to the test booming in the body?

Now the teenager attitude is also mostly dependent on their own selfs, weather they are bad tempered, angry etc.

So if one takes steroids putting test into the body wouldn't it have the same effect?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> im a cvnt any way lol but on gear my Mrs sais that i change a little through out a high dose cycle and every now and then go mad! im on 2nd warning at wrk lol nothin bad just get the hump and and cvnt every one off lol i have smashed my folks gaff (not that bad just few plates and chairs) and recked my Mrs uni gaff and every one that lives in the house left and called the police lol all over some slag calling me a dick ed lol i wanted to smash er fellas face in i was shoutin at every one in house tellin the geeza's they are all **** bags lol every one left i smashed up the garden too. took me 20-30 mins of shouting to calm down. fixed and replaced every thing i broke and made my apologies but what is done is done and i know i would not have gon as mad if i was not on gear. low dose is not a problem but i was on 1000mg test and 400mg tren at this point. no excuses tho and YES i am ashamed of every thing i have stated in this poste but roid rage is 100% real in certain types


I like it.

Proud of you.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh I think it depends on the person but think about it, as a teenager most are thought of as bad tempered very bad attitudes etc, is this not due to the test booming in the body?
> 
> Now the teenager attitude is also mostly dependent on their own selfs, weather they are bad tempered, angry etc.
> 
> So if one takes steroids putting test into the body wouldn't it have the same effect?


*hmmmm...u may have a point there.....do u think the guy on the bus was tested up* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Cvnt without gear?

More of a cvnt with gear...


----------



## Bigchris (Apr 2, 2009)

i was in bed the other night with the mrs, she kept touching me and being kissy kissy, i felt like i was going to explode with anger, it got to a point where i had to get up and go downstairs, next day i was fine, it tends to happen when i am in bed at night ??????????


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Beans said:


> The asshole factor:


Interesting observation about "beer rage" and how booze is reponsible for more agression than any other drug. I actually believe he is probably right.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Bigchris said:


> i was in bed the other night with the mrs, she kept touching me and being kissy kissy, i felt like i was going to explode with anger, it got to a point where i had to get up and go downstairs, next day i was fine, it tends to happen when i am in bed at night ??????????


Why did you not just sh*g her???????


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sylar said:


> It's got nothing to do with weak will IMO.
> 
> My will is made of steel, yet i've got condition I call angryitis. Little things work me up, I keep shut about them until I can't hold it in anymore and explode like a bloody volcano. :cursing:
> 
> Doesn't matter whether a person is on gear or not, if one is that way inclined, it will come out eventually. I guess the steds just makes a lose cannon even looser. :devil2: :2guns:


I'm the same way, things p!ss me off but I hold it in until I and go mental over something tiny that just pushed that lil bit to far.

AAS just shorten the time it takes for me to say somethin lol.

I think there is some thruth in roid rage but the asshole factor clouds true cases of roid rage.

More studies need for sure, with higher doses aswell, in that greg valetino asshole vid the doctor said that 350-700mg per week was moderatly high, WTF, thats a low to average dose from what I've read???


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fact

But its all about channeling your anger at the weights in the gym


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i think i have already posted on this tread with some in depth facts!!!!

but it is surely not a myth,and science tells us this 99.9% fact!!!!!

a good example out of many would be to look at boys puberty...pretty much the answer right there!!!!

what happens to boys through puberty,all masculinity occurs,secondary sexual characteristics develop,bone growth,lower mandible,hairyness,oily skin,deeper voice,agressiveness...

so whenst administering these hormones in levels well above the norm,scientifically(and i apologise for my lack of scientiic breakdown or knowledge here) they will instigate a hormonal reaction,and in susceptible individuals will be higher/increased than in others,giving the increased aggression or psychology of aggression due to triggers!!!!

so i'd say just on that it is true,let alone knowing first hand how it has affected me sometimes,but getting older/wiser and having responsibilities,makes you have to fight the anger hard and be mature and breath to get past minor irritations!!!!

also i know from doing some endocrinology,how these compounds react within the body at a cellular level really does confirm that these hormonal reactions take place and are very real and true!!!!


----------



## Concrete (Nov 19, 2009)

Newbie here, so apologies if I've missed the answer to this question somewhere on this massive site:

I know roid rage is real. That itching inside your head, the feeling that whatever anyone says they're gonna say the wrong thing, having next-to-no fuse and being ready to bark at anyone who crosses ya.

I'm a short-ar$ed short-fused ******d at the best of times and the only way I've dealt with it is to keep my big mouth shut. But anyone got any hints on how to keep calm?


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

Concrete said:


> Newbie here, so apologies if I've missed the answer to this question somewhere on this massive site:
> 
> I know roid rage is real. That itching inside your head, the feeling that whatever anyone says they're gonna say the wrong thing, having next-to-no fuse and being ready to bark at anyone who crosses ya.
> 
> I'm a short-ar$ed short-fused ******d at the best of times and the only way I've dealt with it is to keep my big mouth shut. But anyone got any hints on how to keep calm?


anger management and dont use gear


----------



## Concrete (Nov 19, 2009)

Al Kerseltzer said:


> anger management and dont use gear


Cheers for your concise and helpful post.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

We're all adults, learn to control your temper, it's not something i find difficult. Of course there's times you want to explode, but it's just a matter of thinking to yourself before you go off on one. If you're the sort of person to fly off the handle then make life as non stressful as possible, explain to your partner that you may be more easily wound up and ask them to make allowances, get proper rest, avoid alcohol. Simple things really.


----------



## Concrete (Nov 19, 2009)

T.F. said:


> it's just a matter of thinking to yourself before you go off on one.


Cheers for the great reply.

The sentence I've quoted is the key bit for me. I've learnt how to deal with being a grumpy s0d (I'm 40 years old, I'd have been smacked into the ground by now if I hadn't), but on a cycle sometimes my mouth seems to work faster than I can think. Instead of giving a considered reply to someone I'll usually bark. Or I'll go the other way and keep schtum. Either way, I end up pi$$ing people off.

I'm not saying this happens every single minute of every single day - far from it - but right now it's a bit of a challenge. I'm very aware of it and want to do something about it. This hair-trigger response is getting me down. I want something better than my fight (getting angry)-or-flight (keeping quiet) response.

If anyone's learnt any tricks, I'd be grateful to read them. Cheers.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Its a fact.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I have roid rage all the time and I dont even take anything....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Fact, anyone saying fiction run over 600mg Tren and see lol.....

seriously, certain gear causes massive aggression differences, im mild on test, deca, and will just be irritated by anyhtign on tren, even the missus eating her dinner and hearing the cutlery on the plate makes me angry lol...bad I know.

I think duration of shots help though too to keep the blood levels stable, once per week shots are convenient but I think they make the hormones waft around a bit, 2 tiems per week shooting minimum to keep a nice stable balance.

Thing is too, someone will come on and say Im wrong, because there's always one who is the exception and can run anything and be mild mannered, but 90% of users will experience heightened aggression at some point.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

the likes of test, eq,var , winny and deca didnt affect my agression to any real level but oxys and tren turn me in to jekal and hyde


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

i get seriously aggrevated by small things, if i run over a hold in the road i flip out...test!


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

totally fact.

I also glow like a prostitutes lamp when I get stressed on gear.

I'm normally a moody s**t anyway but I on the juice I feel wild.

I do manage to remain in control for the most part but my brain tends to run off with a variety of different mental movies of me smashing the crap out of everyone around me.

Hulk smash arrggghhhh!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i think that is the main reason you lift heavier. i sometimes found myself screaming in my head " come on your f**kin c**t im squatting you!"

I also find myself when im out thinking i am better than everyone else and that if i had to i could take them lol but as of yet i havnt expeienced roid rage but in general im not an angry person. maybe if you have a temper off cycle, when on cycle your temper will be amplified.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Never had it my self.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

paulds said:


> totally fact.
> 
> *I also glow like a prostitutes lamp when I get stressed on gear.*
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

anyone seen rodney roller bench press? :lol: it helps him bp about 270kg raw


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

i dont get bad tempered with other people but i have deffinatley noticed when im on gear and im training i get some sort of "testosterone tourettes" where for example if i finish a heavy set ill shout "f'ing sla*g in an snappy quick way,

i try keep it down under my breath as much as i can, its happend a few times when not in the gym ill be sat there normal then suddenly feel the urge to either growl, grunt or have random quick outbursts of profanity.. thats about it, people just laugh.


----------



## gtbballer20 (Apr 12, 2011)

when i went on 10 weeks of Test Prop i had huge problems with wanting to start fights and bash peoples faces in lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm aggressive without it


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a high aggression state anyway, i find myself smiling when i get angry, I can normally control it, but when im on gear i find it a lot more difficult, as my body is telling me to show the cnut a lesson and my mind is saying dont be daft...

Think about it, life is about survival...

If i can lift more in the gym, become stronger and get bigger off gear, then survival becomes easier, its already pre-programmed into our minds, gear just makes it real 

Currently on tren and test


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I think it's a myth and it's all down to the general temperament of a/the person.

A similar way in which we view dogs. Different breeds have different temperaments.

Some people are born with a screw loose and some people like myself are very laid back.

It's like drink, if you can't handle it you should take it.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

I reckon its down to the person. like some people get violent when they drink cider, i think AAS are exactly the same, some will get it some wont


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> I think it's a myth and it's all down to the general temperament of a/the person.
> 
> A similar way in which we view dogs. Different breeds have different temperaments.
> 
> ...


How would you explain that im nice and mild on Tren Acetate, but a cvnt on Tren E then?

Roid rage is very real, different blends/esters/doses definetely increase temperament, the proof is in the pudding anyway, ie; look at the real life examples people are replying with.....

The old saying "if your a **** before juicing, you'll be an even bigger **** when on it" is on a par with "can I drink winny" or "is winny a cutting steroid" in other words....regurgitated 5hit at its best.

IMO.


----------



## Geordie1436114498 (Feb 1, 2005)

FACT! I remember the first time I took gear I smashed up my spare room coz I stubbed my toe, I'm not an angry man at all


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

They should give Steroids to the rebel fighters in Libya, and see how they do then...Should put the notion to bed


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I say to anyone who thinks its a myth run a course of Tren and see how you feel after that. I had to cut my first and only course short or i swear i would have killed my wife and daughter!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO...

If your an agressive person already it will heighten it, if you want to be a tool and blow your top and then blame the gear thats your shout.

I am a great believer in it is your surrondings that dictate your moods and temprement.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

DR.SQUEEZE. I get that sudden bout of swearing syndrome too & i have to say i love it... the C word is my weapon of choice.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

pumphead said:


> DR.SQUEEZE. I get that sudden bout of swearing syndrome too & i have to say i love it... the* C word *is my weapon of choice.


Carrots???


----------



## RimRoD (Apr 13, 2011)

aye but I never get rage.. just wound up. really easily.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

on tren I def get rage.

it seems to lessen my positive emotions (ie attachment to my girlfriend, happiness, etc) and heighten my negative emotions.

That's why I don't run tren.


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

Roid rage is a fact - but there are many more fights caused by alcohol than steroids... I am not saying that if you take steroids you will become an angry violent nutter - In fact I tend to be more positive and happier in myself when using - but it's no coincidence that the angriest shark in the sea - the bull shark - has very high testosterone levels nor that risky behaviour and high testosterone correlate in humans.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

pumphead said:


> DR.SQUEEZE. I get that sudden bout of swearing syndrome too & i have to say i love it... the C word is my weapon of choice.


That's not roid rage, that's tourette syndrome you have buddy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dugger said:


> Roid rage is a fact - but there are many more fights caused by alcohol than steroids... I am not saying that if you take steroids you will become an angry violent nutter - In fact I tend to be more positive and happier in myself when using - but it's no coincidence that the angriest shark in the sea - the bull shark - has very high testosterone levels nor that risky behaviour and high testosterone correlate in humans.


I have always said dieting pre comp makes Bodybuilders nastier than any gear can an l stand on this having seen it on so many occasions...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I would be nasty too if i was about to take stage with 5 or 6 other dudes all wearing thongs and covered in tan


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Fact.........But you are asking for opinions so none of it can be fact.............lol
> 
> When I was on Deca I noticed myself get psycho for a guy cutting me off while driving.
> 
> ...


Exact same with me you know I'm mad when my face goes bright red , never had that before. I like to believe I can control my aggression though.

I did believe it was a myth till my 1st cycle then knew fairly quickly there could be some truth in it.

What I don't believe is instances such as Benoit or Moat had anything to do with there steroid abuse.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I watched a documentary called "Bigger,Faster,Stronger" and they say 1 in 10 of Steroid users suffer from roid rage, apparently its really rare ..


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> I watched a documentary called "Bigger,Faster,Stronger" and *they say 1 in 10 of Steroid user*s suffer from roid rage, apparently its really rare ..


Thats still a hell of a lot of people though!!


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe that roid rage does NOT exist,

I've never heard of any of the top pros getting roid rage,

its usually them guys who get caught up in the hype of using gear and want to believe in it, they should just mature up and understand that "roid rage" has never been documented in any medical research to be true! They give steroids a bad name.

There was a study carried out on steroid users, about 10% of them reported an increase in aggression But 100% of them were able to control themselves.

So "roid rage" is just a slang term given to the meat head on steroids who can't control his actions.


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> I watched a documentary called "Bigger,Faster,Stronger" and they say 1 in 10 of Steroid users suffer from roid rage, apparently its really rare ..


And if you watch the deleted scenes you will see a top American scientist say its a load of bollocks, not his exact words but I'm no clever scientist lol


----------



## Biceps_01 (Nov 18, 2010)

Personally I think roid rage exists but only in a small proportion of individuals e.g. 1 in a 100. Take myself for instance I have been on prior to my current cycle of Dbol (6 weeks, 40mg ED) only one other cycle, but at the moment on Dbol, I have been switching moods ridiciously, going from being calm/relaxed to being vexed within a few hours, any explanations on this??


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I found on my last course and the one before that i would get wound up very easy and it would take me hours to calm down, would never take it out on any one and would keep it to my self


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

It exists in nobheads, I've seen it up town a few times. It's true just like even H-Drol gives me a full bar on every half hour or so. Wonder what it would be like on some proper gear.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Its a fact but its dependant on your own ability to control your mood and how you are generally as a person. Supressed feelings of anger, built up agression for things you cannot cope with in general life are all factors. Whatever feelings you have deep down will, WILL, be brought to the surface whilst on gear.

The good news is that its a learning curve and something you CAN control, you just have to learn to deal with life and what it throws at you. Meditate, smoke a joint, do whatever you have to, to control your anger or stress levels.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Tren makes me snappy,hate the stuff.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

the voters for myth haven't tried tren!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

BIG BUCK said:


> the voters for myth haven't tried tren!


I'm prone to the odd snap or two but much more control over it now, i laugh at things most of the time now, infact its getting a bit of a habbit, even when faced with a situation, i can't help laughing. Think i'll give the tren a miss on my next cycle and stick with sus and deca/


----------



## frenchfrogs (Apr 22, 2011)

baptista said:


> in your opinion,is roid rage a myth or a fact


if you are a damned ****ing bastard without steroid you just '' be a ****ing bastard under roid if you are cool guy you just'll be a sexual sniper and maybe a little bit more nervous but no more!

exept of course if you inject in your but 10 ml of testo 400 every week


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Roid Rage Whats That? ****ing,****ing stupid friggin bast+rds ill rip yer ****ing heads off..

Nah never heard of it tbh.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

I had one today. I drive a Lorry and was stuck behind a Road Sweeper today for a while. I drive a big lorry and if Im holding up traffic I let them go. But o NO, not this man, was making me wait and I wasnt having it, got jobs to do. So im stuck behind him and I see a gap so I go for it. I start getting the hands signs as I get level with his window. So I ignore it and then when I pass him, his horn goes mental at me. So I Stop right in front of him, door wide open still. Walk up to him and have a word. I wasnt after a fight but I did lose my temper. Not a life story but Im not generally like it. So I think they do exsist.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

does that explain why some people in forum are so impatient and aggressive etc? lol


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Yup haha. Noticed that pretty much the same night of me signing up lol. Some have no tollerance hahaha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Iam quite short tempred anyway, gear makes me worse, but its all about self control, roid rage doesnt exist, its all about the person, and if your adding extra hormones to an already angry person, they are going to get more angry.


----------



## antbig (May 16, 2011)

i get real mood swings ,i can get really angery and depresssed


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

i genuinely would like to be able to lose it. im like a jamaican im that chilled. sometimes it can adversely effect me in situations where a little agression gets you a long way.

1 order of tren coming right up


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

Just think about women and there hormone spikes etc. I think the only thing that ever affects me is when i first go on, or first go off. Which can probably be prooved. In my opinion it affects the body, and will the mind if you let it. Think a lot of its psycological, but on the other hand i did have to learn how to control myself about 2 years ago so im pretty much chilled out now no matter what


----------



## pottsyislash09 (Oct 29, 2012)

fact, i have always had anger problems, but have controlled it most times, but i can tell that the test and dbol etc makes me a little more likely to blow the top off


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Its definately a fact and for me pct is when im feeling a bit more quick tempered.

I can keep it under control

It f*ucks with your hormones so of course your going to have a short fuss


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

use to get it bad as a youth but not these days (touch wood)dont wana ever go back there..my job and other things will be really ****ed up if i get agressive these days.so am self controlled..although if pushed i know i can still go off.on or off gear.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Roid rage is a myth for myself. gear playing with your head afterawhile (tren for me) My head does like 20 emotional flips a day and i feel very detached from things but I am not angry.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd say being on gear seems to amplify my feelings, both feeling happy and pi$$ed off.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Roid raged yesterday, usually pretty placid.. couldn't find my work shirt in my **** tip of a room, ended up throwing one of my plastic storage containers at the wall (which exploded) followed by a microwave across the room

Gonna have to keep it under control :/


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Roid raged yesterday, usually pretty placid.. couldn't find my work shirt in my **** tip of a room, ended up throwing one of my plastic storage containers at the wall (which exploded) followed by a microwave across the room
> 
> Gonna have to keep it under control :/


That's not roid rage, that's just being a tit.... With cold food :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

it is scientifically proven. testosterone is responsible for aggression, anger and dominance. there's a documentary about it and how they tested tons of animals and humans and discovered the ones that are more successful in life, better fighters, dominant in social groups etc.. all had higher levels of testosterone than the others.

I'm not saying that it's easy to fly into uncontrollable rage, but anybody that has gotten really ****ed off while on gear will know that it's more difficult to control your reactions than when not on gear. it doesn't make you an asshole.. it's perfectly normal and natural for it to be that way.

this is why I force myself to walk away from confrontation atm rather than face it, otherwise "brahs all be gettin da 1 bang yeah".


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

ditz said:


> That's not roid rage, that's just being a tit.... With cold food :lol:


Just because it makes me a tit doesn't mean test isn't responsible lol

Punched a door on my last cycle, knuckle still hurts :/


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

the only thing that made me flip was turinabol and i wasnt even doing that high a dosage. tape measure went flying numerous times on that cycle


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

I felt more angrier on Tbol then test


----------



## Blakard (Dec 13, 2012)

My agression has gone up since getting back into the swing of things and I don't even take anything.

I recon it probably is pretty much nearing on the side of fact it exists, based on what i've seen from some people that have used roids.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I think certain substances can make you slightly more aggressive but a normal level headed person should be able to keep a lid on it and act normal. I think some people use 'roid rage' as an excuse to act like a [email protected]


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just depend on your character anyways


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

People that do that give gear a bad name.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

pr**k + roids = super pr**k!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

an a*sehole just becomes a super-ars*hole on gear


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Personally I think its a myth.

I think some people do gear and they change personally because they know they are on it, rather than the drug actually effecting them.

I've only done orals, but personally never experienced it if anything during my cycle I was alot more relaxed and up-beat.


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

I suffer from rage when i dont go to the gym lol. But i have never had a roid rage and dont know many people that have, i think it's alot of hype from the media. Also as well, people look to label assholes with any thing. If youre an asshole when youre drinking youre a bad drunk, if your an asshole taking steriods you're roid raging etc. People cant just see that some people are ****s no matter what they are taking.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

no idea, but alot of big guys i see just act like agresssive pricks. Is it the gear, or is it the fact they were always a pr**k and just wanted to be massive and dominant and more intimidating?


----------



## Porto_Muscle (Jan 22, 2013)

It's a fact but I only started having roid rage after 4 years on cycles. I'm wondering why I didn't got roid rage in the beginning of my cycles. But I also think that as time goes by you get bigger and you feel more confident so you start facing things/situations on a more aggressive way due to your body size.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

i think its true....i think it has a lot to do with the personals personality as i dont think the nicest guy on test will start going mental but a genuine angry guy will use any exscuse to start a fight...saying that i am the least angry guy ever, always laughing and joking and ive found myself get unbelievably angy at drivers or when people accuse me of things that ive not done.

my mate on the other hand isnt an angry guy and hes on a lot of things, test, winny, tren and im sure some more compounds and ive never even heard him shout


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

If you have anger issues in the first place then yeh there's roid raige, just makes it slightly worse... Some people are just naturally calm and steroids don't affect them at all everyones different.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy go lucky kind of chap me...........ad roids to the mix and its....MOVE B!TCH GET OUT THE WAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

I think jadenx is going through it now!!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Yes, it does happen. Your increasing certain hormones in the body that relate to stress and aggression. People become more reactive - granted some more then others.

Its a bit like saying I can drink alcohol but it doesn't effect me.... At some point it will.


----------



## Ste1337 (Feb 2, 2012)

I found when i first went on cycle i was a bit short tempered...after a bit though i felt back to normal. I think when there is an escalated imbalance of hormones it takes the body a while to get used to it...i think the majority of it is placebo though, just an excuse for people to get angry.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

FACT. It varies from compound to compound. On test or Var I dont really feel rage but on tren my mood imbalance becomes amplified and with a bit of trensomnia can soon become RAGE, RAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

im not angry all the time but if something pi55es me off i can go a bit bezerk got a massive dent in my nice desk where i punched it because of car problems, whereas off gear i would never do it. i have to live with a big dent in my desk now lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't think it increases temper just the rate an ease at which we access it! We don't get angrier we just get angry quicker


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

It's defo a fact. I used to think it was a myth and agreed with the "it just turns pricks into big pricks" quotes but now I think it's more down to self control, we all get angry at one point no matter if you say you are a calm dude. But as stated its more down to knowing your self and controlling it..........plus not upping your tren dosage


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

If your a knob before roids... Your a gigantic cock on gear...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Roid rager,

The head shaver,

Ye you heard me needle raider,

your getting on everyones tits,

an you wonder why your not liked by your neighbours,

am gna break this down for you simple so you can understand,

you walk around like you own the place you and ya roid head gang,

your muscles pop out your arms but your vians are popping out of your neck,

well i bet that you guys struggle to put an avarage man on the deck,

well i bet thats why you starting taking them in the first place right?

so lads would look at you at think 'fcuking hell i bet he can fight',

ha ye waterboy your totaly addicted to roids,

you get out your needles as much as a kid gets out his toys,

tight vested, big breasted water ballon who is detested,

someone call the steroid police cos you need to be arrested!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

its fact yes but all it is is a slight incress in rage most people dont get it and it cant make you crazy or kill people thats bs by media trying to get a story


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Barman said:


> its fact yes but all it is is a slight incress in rage most people dont get it and it cant make you crazy or kill people thats bs by media trying to get a story


It probably can if your already a nut case and on the verge, it could tip you over the threshold.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Roid rager,
> 
> The head shaver,
> 
> ...


LMFAO ROFL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

AndyTee said:


> LMFAO ROFL!!!!!!!!!


Haha not my lyrics by the way


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a interesting.

I'm usually really placid and personally think I have a good temperament yet if I was to ever use steroids to get to where i wanted to be I know that rage would be of bigger concern to me than any other side effects. I let a lot of stuff slide on some days and I wouldn't want to be altered to the point of smashing a queue jumper over the head with my asda trolley


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Al n said:


> This is a interesting.
> 
> I'm usually really placid and personally think I have a good temperament yet if I was to ever use steroids to get to where i wanted to be I know that rage would be of bigger concern to me than any other side effects. I let a lot of stuff slide on some days and I wouldn't want to be altered to the point of smashing a queue jumper over the head with my asda trolley


If your the kind of person who is worried about losing it and going off then the chances are you'll control any increased aggression just fine.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Al n said:


> This is a interesting.
> 
> I'm usually really placid and personally think I have a good temperament yet if I was to ever use steroids to get to where i wanted to be I know that rage would be of bigger concern to me than any other side effects. I let a lot of stuff slide on some days and I wouldn't want to be altered to the point of smashing a queue jumper over the head with my asda trolley


I'm the same as you if not even more so.

I don't get annoyed about anything, literally anything really laid back, if something bad happens I just think "cool" lol and carry on. My aggression is also nearly non existing apart from I. Training if I'm lifting some heavy ass weights I can be aggressive Inside.

I'm on test tren mast ATM at 300mg p/w not a high dose but hasn't made me any more annoyed at stuff.

If anything for people like me and you increased aggression is a good thing. IMO if you are already aggressive and hot headed it can make you even more so, but if your cool and calm it can just make you a bit less cool and calm.. I don't think you can go from a cool and calm person to a maniac unless you have some underlying proble a and are on a tonne of sheds and drugs lol.


----------



## Mr Mac (Jan 5, 2012)

If you're an asshole naturally then roids just make you a jacked asshole.


----------



## Matdylan (Jun 3, 2012)

Aye it makes me moody some times and more quick to get angry.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i'm better on steroids more happier in ones self


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

Been moody & had shorts fuse at times this cycle but had a lot going on think it also depends on circumstances going on in your life as I was calm & felt good last cycle.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Na probs when i'm training every day but a couple of days off and i become irritable  now that's not to say i fly into rages cos i don't but my bull **** monitor is on high alert 

Cheers my 2 pennies worth Daz B


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

It is definitely a fact, its made me raise my hand to my own girlfriend, which is something I know I defintely would NEVER do otherwise!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I find myself getting grumpy for no reason, but not to the point of wanting to lash out.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> It is definitely a fact, its made me raise my hand to my own girlfriend, which is something I know I defintely would NEVER do otherwise!


Yeah, dbol and oxys are really bad for me!! I'm the most chilled out bloke you'll ever find, and normally I manage to control it. Never raised my hand to my mrs (not this one anyway) but my temper really goes when we're out and someone gives her grief...or if some bloke's trying to pull her and he refuses to take notice of a friendly warning. I guess the juice just kicks my protective instinct into overdrive.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah, dbol and oxys are really bad for me!! I'm the most chilled out bloke you'll ever find, and normally I manage to control it. Never raised my hand to my mrs (not this one anyway) but my temper really goes when we're out and someone gives her grief...or if some bloke's trying to pull her and he refuses to take notice of a friendly warning. I guess the juice just kicks my protective instinct into overdrive.


Im currently combining test with tren and its turned me into a proper madhead!


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

dependant on the person, im usually very placid and im now into my 7th weeks of 400mg test e, 400mg test c and 300mg of tren a and can say the only thing thats changed in me is the amount i sweat and hunger


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

I think its both, and has alot to do with hormonal responses..

Whilst on deca 2 years back, it affected my personality, were I became paranoid, knew it was the aas so stopped immediately.

But I do believe if you have a tendency to get ****ed at everything, it may not help, but just be grown up and understand why its happening.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I'm still insane from tren.. I came of a week ago after a long run. I started losing friends and stirring **** up when I decided being happy is nr1 priority and expressing myself completely makes me happy. That means saying out everything I wanna say and doing everything I wanna do.

I almost started a fight in the locker room today because I thought some guy was laughing at me. I saw his smirk from a mirror and almost snapped. I was literally shaking from anger. I yelled at him and he kept apologizing. That could have ended pretty badly.

Also today I accused my training partner being a **** and faking having a girlfriend (I know both of them pretty well). I am convinced he is a f**got and is faking having a girlfriend to get to me. Both denied it. I'm still convinced though. Probably lost a good friend.

A few days ago I told a family member that I'd prefer if she was dead because she bothers me. She loves me and has been good to me all my life. I remembered something she said about my obsession with training a few months ago and started hating her. I literally feel nothing for her. It doesn't make much sense.

It feels good to express everything, but things seem to only get worse. Maybe I should not say anything and be more passive like I used to be? I like being a cnut though. It feels really good. Even though my life is turning into ****.

I can't tell if I am seeing things I shouldn't see or not. Connections where there are no connections. This may be some kind of extreme paranoia. They are probably just good liars and actors. I can't do that. I can't even fake a smile anymore.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm 31 and I'm on tren at the moment and I just got barred from the first pub in my life!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

iamyou said:


> I think I'm still insane from tren.. I came of a week ago after a long run. I started losing friends and stirring **** up when I decided being happy is nr1 priority and expressing myself completely makes me happy. That means saying out everything I wanna say and doing everything I wanna do.
> 
> I almost started a fight in the locker room today because I thought some guy was laughing at me. I saw his smirk from a mirror and almost snapped. I was literally shaking from anger. I yelled at him and he kept apologizing. That could have ended pretty badly.
> 
> ...


This isn't good mate!! What ester tren were you running? If it was acetate then I'm pretty sure it should have cleared by now!! If you don't improve you need to see a doctor bro!!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

iamyou said:


> I think I'm still insane from tren.. I came of a week ago after a long run. I started losing friends and stirring **** up when I decided being happy is nr1 priority and expressing myself completely makes me happy. That means saying out everything I wanna say and doing everything I wanna do.
> 
> I almost started a fight in the locker room today because I thought some guy was laughing at me. I saw his smirk from a mirror and almost snapped. I was literally shaking from anger. I yelled at him and he kept apologizing. That could have ended pretty badly.
> 
> ...


You don't have roid rage.....

Your just a d1ck.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> You don't have roid rage.....
> 
> Your just a d1ck.


He's going to kick you right in the tit for saying that


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> He's going to kick you right in the tit for saying that


Lol, he may even neg me in his uncontrollable rage.......that'll teach me!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> You don't have roid rage.....
> 
> Your just a d1ck.


Yeah I was kinda a dick before too. But I was able to hold most of it back. I don't feel like it anymore.

And yes, it was tren ace. I'm still on 700mg test tho.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

iamyou said:


> Yeah I was kinda a dick before too. But I was able to hold most of it back. I don't feel like it anymore.
> 
> And yes, it was tren ace. I'm still on 700mg test tho.


Well I don't know you mate but if this is just you're personality then you have some serious issues!! If it's the juice then you need to get off it and stay off it!!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

iamyou said:


> I think I'm still insane from tren.. I came of a week ago after a long run. I started losing friends and stirring **** up when I decided being happy is nr1 priority and expressing myself completely makes me happy. That means saying out everything I wanna say and doing everything I wanna do.
> 
> I almost started a fight in the locker room today because I thought some guy was laughing at me. I saw his smirk from a mirror and almost snapped. I was literally shaking from anger. I yelled at him and he kept apologizing. That could have ended pretty badly.
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound good at all buddy - paranoia, aggression, hurting others who care for you. If I were you I'd knock everything on the head, except maybe a cruise of test (I'm thinking being totally off and a PCT may not do you many favours either at the moment).

"Connections where there are no connections" doesn't sound healthy at all. That kind of thinking is symptomatic of anxiety and depression and anxiety disorders such as OCD, but it's also symptomatic of things like paranoid psychosis.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Beans said:


> The asshole factor:


Love that video


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tren 100% makes me behave in a negative way compared to not on it (for me anyway).

The problem lies in not knowing you have changed, you think everyone else is the problem, not your sudden attitude change. Normally takes something big for you to snap out of it and realise you have turned into a nasty, snappy uptight c.unt (again, for me anyway).

Doesnt seem to happen with test though.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Does it go down like this ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

iamyou said:


> I think I'm still insane from tren.. I came of a week ago after a long run. I started losing friends and stirring **** up when I decided being happy is nr1 priority and expressing myself completely makes me happy. That means saying out everything I wanna say and doing everything I wanna do.
> 
> I *almost started a fight in the locker room today because I thought some guy was laughing at me. I saw his smirk from a mirror and almost snapped. I was literally shaking from anger. I yelled at him and he kept apologizing. That could have ended pretty badly.*
> 
> ...


Grade A C*nt.

Get a hold of yourself mate.

Know the type very well, bet you had the chap pleading on his knees for you to not knock him out.....


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Had people telling me in angry moody paranoid and everything whilst I was on tren ace, stopped it a few days ago and I totally agree with everyone


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

WTF has it got to do with you I'll kill you all!!!!!!

Nar its not real its bs I mean I'm fine :lol:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I feel like a kind of get anger/rage feelings whilst on cycle... Like I want to say/do things I wouldn't normally... But it's like there's always somebody in my head saying don't be stupid calm down.

And tbh I can't imagine myself ever snapping or letting it physically come out


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tren has definitely had an effect on my state of mind, I'm a lot snappier than usual, I do have a short temper anyway and it just accentuates this.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll soon find out....


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Tren...well superrip has ripped my family to shreds....thats all im sayin


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah this is all hype, even natty I could have been as calm and loving as a Buddhist monk on MDMA, but one wrong word or look from my wife can make me want to drop kick her clean through the patio doors!!! So what's that, wife rage????


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Bloody hell. Remind me never to try tren as I'm pretty bad tempered as it is. The dude who turned all c*nty and crazy, it's probably the last thing a big guy should be taking if you can't control your sh*t!


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

It's a myth that first class a-holes use as an excuse whenever they want to act out.

Me personally I am well more relaxed a chilled out!!


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

But Hollyoaks said its real!!!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm a calm person by nature, when clean if something annoys me I let it go knowing I had no control over the act so no point working myself up. When on test I'm a bit snappier, if something annoys me I'll curse at the annoyance.

Can't comment on physical violence while on cycle cause I haven't been put in a fight or slight situation while on.


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Orals fook me over. I'm cool on test and primo but throw me some orals and my temper goes up with my blood pressure and I become a moody dick.

Every time I take orals (Winny Var, not too bad on dbol) I am done by the 3rd week and glad to get off them.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Only one way to find out :lol: But I do stick with the idea that if your a n0b before you use them, your still gunna be a n0b on them


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Fact - shame his meltdowns been pulled


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Only one way to find out :lol: But I do stick with the idea that if your a n0b before you use them, your still gunna be a n0b on them


Perfectly put!!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Dan TT said:


> Only one way to find out :lol: But I do stick with the idea that if your a n0b before you use them, your still gunna be a n0b on them


Definitely this^^^


----------



## OmBal (Apr 17, 2014)

Roid rage was one of my concerns before starting first cycle. Years ago i was quick to react and short tempered but mellowed as i got older. Now into week 5 of cycle and no rage thankfully.


----------



## ronny007 (Aug 31, 2014)

I was taking susta for awhile then mixing premo ,then mixing tren ..after about 9 months i was going from calm to red hot ,ready to kill over **** all.

The 1st 9months were great ,it seemed to give me a little confidence more energy etc.

But when I realized I could hurt someone I love ,I stopped it .

A year later I am feeling really flat ,thinking about doing a cycle ,the info I am after is something a long term user could tell me.

Do you think I will get the 1st 9 month as a sane man or will it turn me psycho straight away ?

I would be only using susta prob 1ml per week.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Just doing test only cycles now and I feel great.


----------



## johnwellby (Aug 24, 2014)

If you take too much or stack too many compounds then yeah, I think it exists


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Tren rage is real. Roid rage, nah.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I get it bad with turinabol and masteron.


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

First cycle i was awful, second one i was ok would be able to control myself. il see what like in 3 weeks lol


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Me in an normal argument

No steroids= **** off nob or il hit you

Test = I would consider punching you a little more

Tren = I will punch you in the face possibly until your near death


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

As someone who never really gets angry I think it's a myth.

Using tren now and don't get aggressive on that. It just makes me want to **** anyone or anything 3-5 times a day....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SelflessSelfie said:


> As someone who never really gets angry I think it's a myth.
> 
> Using tren now and don't get aggressive on that. It just makes me want to **** anyone or anything 3-5 times a day....


Am considering slipping some to the mrs on this premises


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Verno said:


> Am considering slipping some to the mrs on this premises


You want your misses to fcuk anything....please don't tell me.your pet dog.is a great dane!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it is quite possible given that hormones can get out of balance


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I said:


> Tren rage is real. Roid rage' date=' nah.[/quote']
> 
> Definitely. I carry around an invisible circle when i'm on tren and whoever steps in it... DIES.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

tigerdel said:


> You want your misses to fcuk anything....please don't tell me.your pet dog.is a great dane!!


Just as long as she starts with me first


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Verno said:


> Am considering slipping some to the mrs on this premises


Sounds like a plan mate as long as you don't mind having a hairy missus with a micro dick! :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Sounds like a plan mate as long as you don't mind having a hairy missus with a micro dick! :whistling:


As long as it's not bigger than mine and she put out more :lol:

We've all been to Thailand....... Haven't we???


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Verno said:


> As long as it's not bigger than mine and she put out more :lol:
> 
> We've all been to Thailand....... Haven't we???


Nearly shagged a Ladyboy once!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Nearly shagged a Ladyboy once!!


They do a good blow it dont they???lol

I was wasted btw lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> They do a good blow it dont they???lol
> 
> I was wasted btw lol


I wouldn't know mate. :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

latblaster said:


> I wouldn't know mate. :whistling:


Sure i belive you


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> They do a good blow it dont they???lol
> 
> I was wasted btw lol


Sure I believe you :wink:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Verno said:


> Sure I believe you :wink:


You been thete too ???


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> You been thete too ???


Err......No comment!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

it depends on your definition really.

I dont believe for a second that anyone is driven into a blind rage with no control of themselves because of gear.

however It does increase aggression, can make me anger more easily and some compounds have significant effects on my personality.

So i Dunno.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

With test not a lot. With tren I can vividly imagine hurting people I don't like. As in I picture going through the steps of stampin on their head until there is nothing left. However at no point do I feel like I couldn't control myself or would act in that way. It's just something in your mind. I'm also a bit sharper with people on tren - I'll snap a lot more easily. Not in a "rage" way though, I'm just more arrogant.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I've never noticed any 'roid rage' of any kind. I've had some anger issues in the past, so was very wary when I first went on - but if anything I've got calmer.

I do occasionally imagine stamping on someones head until their brains are splashed all the way up my leg - but that's normal isn't it ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't know how people can say it's a myth when it's proven fact that higher levels in testosterone are linked with higher aggression and dominance and that's been observed in studies on gorillas.

Hormones effect mood and have a whole range of mental effects, that's unarguable fact.

Does everyone on steroids become a cvnt? No of course not.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I would say it depends how you define "roid rage".

If you define as some people getting more irritable when using certain steroidal compounds, to the point of being angry and possibly violent - then yes...that absolutely happens. However, pretty much everyone I have ever met in 10 years of studying AAS use either (a) accepts it will happen on scertain compounds and manages it or ( B) avoids those compounds or doses.

If you define it as the media do - perfectly normal, nice guy, suddenly turns into raging psychopath as a result of steroid use - then no. That may have happened in some cases but as a "thing" (there will always be extreme reactions to any drugs from some people) I would say no.....definitely not.

Testosterone increases aggression - but that doesn't necessarily mean aggression in a violent, combative sense. Your get up and go - your drive to get things done - your daily motivation....this is all part of aggression. It doesn't have to mean yelling and stamping on people until their brains shoot up Major Eyeswater's legs........

I would also argue that a very probable and potentially significant issue is - dose.

I've seen many analyses of street level gear that have shown fluctuations in dose; even amongst the supposed same batch. Literally....a box of amps with differing dose strengths in each one. So for some people; they may find their hormone levels fluctuating wildly over a period of weeks; withotu them realising. That fluctuation will almost certainly cause emotional issues....which may manifest as aggressive behaviour. So in that case...it's not so much teh gear itself as teh quality of the gear that's the issue.

Pure conjecture that, by the way....but I think as a hypothesis it has legs


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

If your a idiot and a rude angry individual and you take gear it will only amplify your emotions


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

baptista said:


> in your opinion,is roid rage a myth or a fact


Everything in this universe is made with infinite wisdom. There is a reason why the male hormones are related to strengh , development and agression, as much as to sexual desire and drive. These things go together. You can't expect to take enough testosterone derived hormones to build muscle and up your strength and not get all the rest. Simple !


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

If you are a **** naturally, short tempered, aggressive, and extremely outgoing lets just say, and you take AAS for the best part you will most likely act like all of those things but a lot worse.

If your mostly calm, relaxed, chilled as a person, you take it, the effect will be substantially different.

It can exacerbate your emotions at that time.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

eurgar said:


> like kezz says its a fact, but personally i think that while on ass i tend to be in better moods as normally i feel/am bigger stronger get better workout in the gym e.t.c therefore think feeling in this way balances out any mood swings i might have


I feel great on test way better than off it...


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Roid rage is definitely a myth.

I'd you don't agree I will fvcking eat you alive!


----------



## jchpowell (Jan 9, 2015)

Been on Tren-Ace for a while now and I have to say it's kind of true for me. I'm not aggressive to people but little things make me fly through the roof, irrelevant things of no importance e.g dropping a coin on the floor or trying to multi-task too many things at once, I just explode lol. When it comes to people/family/friends though I'm still as civil as always. Weird.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

SD seems to be making me a bit touchy lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

My anger diffused on test and made me alot more patient?


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Roid rage is definitely a myth.
> 
> I'd you don't agree I will fvcking eat you alive!


Best get your napkin at the ready!

Iv only experienced it once,in all the years iv taken them,and that was with russian blue dianabol.

Crazy temper with them and obviously stopped taking them as soon as it happened.

Iv never felt rage like it.

Never had it with anything else.


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't know. I'm a c**t at the best of times, AAS or not.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

On test tren and mast I was more relaxed and chilled out than I am off gear.


----------



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

Everyone should run dbol in their cycles, that sense of euphoria!


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> My anger diffused on test and made me alot more patient?


It is the same with me mate, before test I was more angry, I thought it would be worse, It has been actually better.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark_08 said:


> It is the same with me mate, before test I was more angry, I thought it would be worse, It has been actually better.


I feel 10 times better since doing the test cycle...best I've ever felt in my life! I was a bit narky on the pct but after Was perfect!


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> I feel 10 times better since doing the test cycle...best I've ever felt in my life! I was a bit narky on the pct but after Was perfect!


I must admit I am dreading the PCT but I timed it so it is after my holiday, clomid sounds like a worry as this is my first cycle, I don't want to get moody and emotional, how was it for you?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark_08 said:


> I must admit I am dreading the PCT but I timed it so it is after my holiday, clomid sounds like a worry as this is my first cycle, I don't want to get moody and emotional, how was it for you?


I kept it low dose as advised by a endocrinologist I had the luck of being able to chat with in Holland, it wasn't that bad tbh and I am surprised at how much strength I've kept?


----------



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't see all this hype and worry about clomid, I've been on 100mg ED & 40mg Nolva for 1.5 weeks now and feel exactly how I did before. I think most of it is in people's heads, much like roid rage.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't know how people can say it's a myth when it's proven fact that higher levels in testosterone are linked with higher aggression and dominance and that's been observed in studies on gorillas.
> 
> Hormones effect mood and have a whole range of mental effects, that's unarguable fact.
> 
> Does everyone on steroids become a cvnt? No of course not.


 Couldn't have put it better myself mate.


----------



## feelinfine (Sep 26, 2017)

For me personally I haven't noticed any anger or rage issues. Just a patience or tolerance shortening.

Normally I can just sit there and take a lot of annoyance from others and brush it off. But on cycle I noticed I either just cut them off mid speech or just walk away.


----------

